# High velocity shower heads



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

A facility I service needs new shower heads. I've seen heads before that make it feel like you've got 10 gpm & 100 psi but are low volume. 

Anyone have recommendations??


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Symmons, if you can find 'em.

Or Chicago.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Or Speakman


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Or Speakman


Thats what I meant, not symmons.:no:

Brain fart.


----------



## licenseTN (Feb 20, 2012)

Niagra makes a line of water saving fixtures and devices like aerators, shower heads and even .8gallon per flush toilets ive installed many on apartments,rental properties and for homeowners and never had a complaint.


----------

